

Estimate the latency from your browser to each AWS region - tilt
http://www.cloudping.info/

======
danbruc
Could somebody throw a few lines of code together triangulating your position
from these times? Maybe even visualized on a map.

------
georgiecasey
I'm in the West of Ireland yet the Frankfurt ping is consistently faster than
the Dublin ping. Only about 10ms in the difference but still.

